# Gästepass gesucht für Diablo 3



## n0nubz (21. Mai 2012)

Hallo diesmal versuch ich hier mal mein glück also wie die überschrift schon sagt suche ich einen gästekey für Diablo 3
würde es sehr gerne mal antesten bevor ichs mir kaufe aber die neugier auf das spiel selbst ist so gross das ich nich die ganzen 30 tage abwarten will  darum bitte ich euch um hilfe
wäre nett wenn mir jemand einen zukommen lassen würde. danke

mfg


----------

